
Show HN: ES6 for Everyone - wesbos
https://es6.io
======
fiatjaf
I really don't understand this kind of courses.

    
    
        What Will I Learn?
    
        ES6 Easy Wins - New Variables, Scoping and Template Strings
        New Language Features — Arrow Functions, Destructuring
        New Iterables and Looping over data
        What the heck those ...three ...little ...dots actually do
        How to structure your JavaScript with Modules and NPM
        Advanced Classes, Proxies, Generators, Sets and Maps
        How to write clean and consistent JavaScript with ESLint
        Proper tooling + bundling setup with Webpack
    

$60 for things you can learn by reading a free blog post and actually trying
it yourself in a side-project?

Unless you've never did any Javascript in your life, in which case you can
still learn JS basics in a free tutorial, better than a "learn ES6 best-
practices" course.

~~~
joelhooks
Could this basically be said for anything? Why go to school? Why read a book?
Why even get out of bed?

Everybody learns in different ways.

You're obviously super smart and don't need courses like this. Congrats! Must
be nice.

~~~
fiatjaf
It's not that I am super smart, it is the price that is bothering me.

There are probably free courses on these features on YouTube.

~~~
wesbos
Just trying to feed my family here and do good work - move along if you don't
want to buy it. No need to shit on something I'm especially proud of.

~~~
wes1278
Seriously, move along.... Go watch the quality of the video/audio and the
content of any of @wesbos' free courses. You'll understand why he charges for
it and why I happily pay the price he's asking. Yes. I bought ALL his paid
courses and they are fantastic.

------
simonswiss
Fantastic resource!

Every new feature of the language is introduced with real, relatable data
(family members, bill to pay at dinner) etc, along with a good dose of humour.

The human aspect of these examples make the series very easy to digest and
helps concepts sink in better.

This is really good value for money - I highly recommend this course if you
feel like you could do with some polishing on your ES6 skills.

Paying Wes Bos for his hard work not only is fair, but it also ensures he can
continue dedicating his time to producing more quality courses going forward.

I for one really appreciate Wes' teaching style and how approachable he is as
a person - and I want to continue seeing him release great learning material
and make a living out of teaching.

